# New MACRO on the road



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Finally got the new Macro on the road for 15 mile shake down, First of all I have an old (20 year) steel bike with campy and a new Colnago carbon with Dura Ace. I like both of these. But my new aluminum/carbon De Rosa with new 2008 campy chorus is beyond what I expected. First off it is not harsh in any way. it may be a better ride than the other two over some very bumpy asphalt. Next , and this is why I went with it, it is stiff and climbs like some one has a hand on my seat pushing. The campy is butter, I have liked and still like the Dura Ace but I must say this new campy is smooth and the BB stiff, only negative is the "tick-tick of the cassette coasting. I can not believe how close this bike is to my favorite steel SL frame only stiffer and lighter, the geometry is spot on and I came home amazed I bought this frame new for $800. I was willing to spend much more but gave it a chance based on a poster here who raved about his merak. These aluminum De Rosas may be an overlooked diamond in the rough, as were these not raced in 2003/4. 
anyway I pilfered a seat from one of my others to take this ride, now I need to decide on a new seat..i.e. Fizik vs selle italia will post photos when I can. Also the campy record brakes on campy wheels stop!! better than the dura ace which I am surprised as campy on mavic is not the same at least for me.......................


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

by the way the paint and finish is the best flawless perfect smooth.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

You are so right about these aluminium De Rosas. I have a yellow 2004 Merak with 2006 Chorus and I love the way it rides. On open pros, for everyday use, it's reasonably smooth as I pump my tyres a little under recommended. My Proton wheels, for the weekends, are a little stiffer but the bike feels exactly as you experienced, like a hand is pushing you up the climb.

Where did you get tha Macro so cheaply. Me, I crave a blue Planet that I saw in a magazine once. I'd love a stable of De Rosas.

I'm still hanging out for the pictures. Please.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*follow up*

After three months this bike is the bomb, I have elevated this to my numero uno bike, over my Colnago C-50. This thing is smooth, stiff and light. Had a problem with the stem and headset but now it is perfect, the finish is most amazing, durable and flawless. I got the frame cheap as a closeout at some seller of NOS frames in Virginia on Ebay. This frame was the follow up to the Planet which was said to have an upper weight limit. The carbon stays and fork really work in this case. The only down side is if this ever breaks as aluminum is rumored to do, but hopefully way down the line. I really have ridden almost every frame you can think of as here in San Diego there are lots of high end shops. This is up there with the best for me, only bike I think may be better was a Time proteam vxr, but it was 4200 dollars for the frame only. I built this for $2,600.with chorus and Zondas..............Aluminum the new carbon!!!


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

That's amazing as I've just developed a yearning for a Colnago C-50 after seeing a friend's bike. By the sound of your report, I'm not missing anything anyway. But it's odd because I've come off the Colnago site trawling through any topic referring to the C-50 and everyone is in agreement that it's the Holy Grail.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*Marz C 50*

Well I too researched and rode the C-50, It is the most beautiful bike; finished well and an eye grabber. It is light; handles like no other, but at my weight 195 it lacks some stiffness up hills and I like hills, on a 100 mile ride is it super comfortable I really do not have a complaint I just like a stiffer bike, but all round it is probably the best at all things master of not all. You will like it but I think for me the Derosa is want I want . Now the carbon should outlast the aluminum but then one crash and the C-50 is toast. I would not sell either although I wish I had put campy instead of dura ace on the c-50. You need to evaluate your fit and weight to the C-50 and try Time vxr also and a Look 585/595 which are exceptional if they fit you. The carbon on Colnago and Time is the best in the world the rest sucks and I have persoanlly seen them bifurcated (split in half) . You might look at a Derosa King or Avant nice stuff.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Thanks Ciclisto. The bikes you mentioned are the only ones I would consider for a carbon ride when I can save enough pennies to proceed. Although I love De Rosa metal bikes their carbon confections leave me cold. Also I need a Merckx in my stable eventually too.
BTW, when are we going to see some pictures of your Macro. I think they would be the first on this forum.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*update-Macro(aluminum-carbon)*

after one year and 3000 miles (1 of 3 bikes) this frame and bike(chorus-zonda) is the bomb No issues and stiff and climbs like a goat. I finally got light tires Michelin 3 and nothing compares with this / The finish is perfect and holds up better than my joe bell or my colnago, just wipe it and its perfect gloss. I would not trade for a carbon De Rosa. I have seen these as cheap as the $800 I paid for it new old stock. These DeRosa's are special some how, at least in my hands........I love the C 50 but is a Mercedes vs. a Ferrari.........


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

pictures man!!


----------

